# Michigan vs Appalachian State



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Holy cow, what a great game. I am not a big college football fan, but this game may have gotten me hooked. WOW


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

WTF.....How will Mich. fans EVER live this down?? :eyeroll:

Can DIAA teams be ranked in the DI polls??

Good job App. St. :beer:


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Now only if WAZZU could beat the Badgers! It's not looking so good for the Cougs but I can hope. Go Cougs! :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Amazing game. Rowdie...according to the Startribune .... they can't get votes.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

rowdie said:


> WTF.....How will Mich. fans EVER live this down?? :eyeroll:
> 
> Can DIAA teams be ranked in the DI polls??
> 
> Good job App. St. :beer:


My thoughts exactly!!!!

WOW

All Time Upset. One of _*THE*_ greatest games ever!


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I love it...It shows how overrated michigan and the big 10 is...Thay have lost three games in a row now...No team should put a 2AA team on its scedual...Even if you win it doesnt help your BCS rankings...See ya next year michigan fans your tital hopes are over until then...LOL


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Appalachian State's victory was the most amazing upset with some incredible special teams play I have ever seen (I didn't actually witness the US/USSR "Miracle on Ice" game, but still consider that the biggest upset in sports).

The fan reaction after the blocked kick (that corner just FLEW through the line) was the best part. Mighty Michigan, overthrown by a I-AA school.

The Gators better be wary when they play the Bison this fall in hoops.

A great cap to an awesome sports weekend.

Baker (Min) goes 8 perfect, but ends up with a 1 hitter, and Buchholz (Bos) No Hitter against Baltimore. That kid's curveball is, as they say, Wicked Nasty.

Lets just put it this way, if Buchholz's curveball was a drop in a lake, you'd be fishing it hard, cuz it falls about three feet over six inches of horizontal space.


----------

